# Where are you at the highest risk for a bear attack?



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

I opened this thread in the hope of getting some really interesting information and what do I get instead ..... ?????

It was pretty funny though.


----------



## zekeusa

There was a bear right in my own driveway...Coyotes have been really close to the house as well. The dog knows when they have been around.


----------



## tiredretired

Just had 18 turkeys around the Japanese Cherry trees eating breakfast.  I have a feeling that solar system map applies to them as well.


----------



## road squawker

....


----------



## FrancSevin

Anywhere they Sh!t.

Old advice when hiking in bear country. Wear a little bell. Use the bell to ward of bears. Also check the scat. If you find it you are in bear country.

To tell which bears are in the woods you have visited,,, check the scat for what they eat..

Brown and black bears have berry skins, fish bones, tree bark and bug carcasses in their scat. Grizzly scat has little bells.


----------



## Cidertom

Picking high mountain berries. Have had to kill two. Not happy about it, but...
One with 12ga slug load, the second a 30carbine ruger blackhawk. I was more worried about the 30 carbine doing the job. It worked well enough.


----------



## Doc

Cidertom said:


> Picking high mountain berries. Have had to kill two. Not happy about it, but...
> One with 12ga slug load, the second a 30carbine ruger blackhawk. I was more worried about the 30 carbine doing the job. It worked well enough.


Black, Brown or Grizzly?


----------



## Cidertom

medium black. Not huge, Not huge.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> There was a bear right in my own driveway...Coyotes have been really close to the house as well. The dog knows when they have been around.



There was a coyote around here once which found it's way to town somehow, but I do see more foxes and raccoons.

NO BEARS. I'd faint. lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a good awakening a few years ago with a bear. I was standing at the end of the driveway at 6am waiting for my ride to work with my lunchbox in hand still half asleep. I turned around and there was a black bear between me and the house coming towards me. I dropped my lunch raised my arms and charged towards it. It turned around and ran off 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Cidertom said:


> medium black. Not huge, Not huge.


Any bear will sure get you attention.   When I was younger they had a carnival that would set up in our local park (in the 60's).  One of the features was bear wrestling.   The bear was muzzled and maybe declawed (I'm guessing) but teenagers and young adults at the time would pay to get in there and wrestle a 300lb black bear.   The did looks small but still, it's a bear.   I was not even a teenager but do remember that attraction.


----------

